# Texas Maltese Breeders website?



## Chris Allen (Jan 8, 2010)

I came across this website: http://www.texasmaltesebreeders.com
Has anyone heard of it? They list a lot of dogs, but no info on their breeders, local, etc. Should I stay away from this site?


----------



## Chris Allen (Jan 8, 2010)

Well I called them and they claim not to be brokers(suprise), but more of an adoption agency since they never possess the dogs. It still seems a little shady. They claim that any dog purchased through them comes with a 10 year health guarantee, regardless of what the breeder offers. Most the pups I see on there don't look worth what they're charging. Who knows, I'm new at this. I'll wait for some feedback from you guys/girs here.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

An adoption agency? I don't think so. That definetly looks like the typical brokers site.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

A network of private breeders selling Teacup Maltese!!!! :smmadder: 

Stay away from them.....Breed for Greed.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Those pups definitely look like mill or byb babies. Please don't go there! 
If they were reputable breeders I would have heard about them since I'm
in Texas and keep up with what breeders are still breeding here. There
are several great breeders in Texas.

Pashes Maltese
Rhapsody
Divinity
Sun Isle
Veranda

I know I'm forgetting one or two.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

This site is like a clearing house - If you were to put in another state in place of Texas you would get the same information. Even a pup from a respectable show breeder will not have a 10 yr health guarantee, so that 10 yr verbage is strickly B.S.! Stay away from places like this. I can safely assume you are in TX since you're looking there. Depending on where you are located there and if you re willing to do a little travel there are some great respectable breeders in Texas. Here are some threads that are very infromative as well as the link to the AMA list.

*Edited:* Not all AMA members are publicaly listed on the list, and not all respected show breeders belong to AMA. It's important to do your homework and research before you commit to one particular breeder, and reading threads here, and "talking" to members is a good starting place.  


http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=47787

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=46762

http://www.americanmaltese.org/ama_breeder_list.htm


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Clearing house,like for puppies they couldn't sell,left overs? How awful,it sounds like a those people who clear out our of date merchandise or leftover last season's clothes.... only they're sweet little dogs. I'm gobsmacked....Peddlers of fur instead of flesh....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What happens to the little furries if they don't sell?


----------



## Chris Allen (Jan 8, 2010)

Okay I feel a little dumb for even asking, but I get the point. I'll stay away from this place.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Jan 8 2010, 12:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871035


> What happens to the little furries if they don't sell?[/B]



What's important is not buying so the parents of those babies do not continue to be used
and abused and kept in horrid conditions to be bred over and over, sometimes until death.
Even if the conditions are better there is usually very little if any forthought given to 
pedigrees and knowing the lines to help prevent defects, diseases and heartache.
This is why so many of us try to spread the word. Don't buy from BYBs, mills, pet shops
or brokers.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

QUOTE (Chris Allen @ Jan 8 2010, 02:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871060


> Okay I feel a little dumb for even asking, but I get the point. I'll stay away from this place.[/B]



Don't feel dumb...that is how we learn. Pass the word about their site !!!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Chris Allen @ Jan 8 2010, 11:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871060


> Okay I feel a little dumb for even asking, but I get the point. I'll stay away from this place.[/B]


No reason to feel dumb - the dumb thing to do is NOT to ask questions. Everyone here is very willing to help anyone that needs and asks for it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 8 2010, 02:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871062


> QUOTE (michellerobison @ Jan 8 2010, 12:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871035





> What happens to the little furries if they don't sell?[/B]



What's important is not buying so the parents of those babies do not continue to be used
and abused and kept in horrid conditions to be bred over and over, sometimes until death.
Even if the conditions are better there is usually very little if any forthought given to 
pedigrees and knowing the lines to help prevent defects, diseases and heartache.
This is why so many of us try to spread the word. Don't buy from BYBs, mills, pet shops
or brokers.
[/B][/QUOTE]

My newest little ones 8yr old female Bitsy and 5 yr old Rylee came from a breeder who did just that,bred until done w/ them. Their next stop,an animal shelter. So at least I know they won't be bred again,since they're now fixed and back to health. Al growled about the cost,saying we could have got a puppy for that but now that he's totally in love w/ them,he wouldn't change a thing,he loves them and our other girls too,one hairy happy family. He says we have 2 more babies for that now,plus the other 3.


----------



## Chris Allen (Jan 8, 2010)

Well, thanks to another member for directing me the right way, we found our pup. Thanks to MyFairLacy for the link. Just got off the phone with Sheila from Pashes, and we've put down a deposit. Going to pick him up next weekend. Can't wait.

Here are a couple pics she sent:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Chris Allen @ Jan 8 2010, 05:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871134


> Well, thanks to another member for directing me the right way, we found our pup. Thanks to MyFairLacy for the link. Just got off the phone with Sheila from Pashes, and we've put down a deposit. Going to pick him up next weekend. Can't wait.
> 
> Here are a couple pics she sent:
> 
> ...



OMG!!! This flippin' ROCKS!! You, and your new baby, are the coolest of the cool ~ :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: 

Thank you SOOOOO much for doing your homework. You have a beautiful baby on the way, that's for sure. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Ah....how cute!!
It is so hard to wait for the puppy to come home. I was beside myself the whole time waiting.
:celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, he is so cute and Pashes is a very respected breeder! :biggrin:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS"> </span>*_He's a real cutie :wub: - ya did good! _


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (Chris Allen @ Jan 8 2010, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871134


> Well, thanks to another member for directing me the right way, we found our pup. Thanks to MyFairLacy for the link. Just got off the phone with Sheila from Pashes, and we've put down a deposit. Going to pick him up next weekend. Can't wait.
> 
> Here are a couple pics she sent:
> 
> ...


omg, congrats! i'm so glad you found SM. your little boy is adorable. i love the pashes look!


----------



## Chris Allen (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies!! It didn't take long for me to do a little research on Pashes, I couldn't find a bad word written about them. I can't believe she had him available. We can't wait to get him. We're thinking of naming him Ari(Entourage anyone?).

She actually has another male pup available too. The buyer apparently backed out.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i like the name ari! when do you pick him up? can't wait to see more pics :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm happy for you and your cute little Pashes baby


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats! Sweet puppy! My Nikki has some Pashes in her line. Love them!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Chris Allen @ Jan 8 2010, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871134


> Well, thanks to another member for directing me the right way, we found our pup. Thanks to MyFairLacy for the link. Just got off the phone with Sheila from Pashes, and we've put down a deposit. Going to pick him up next weekend. Can't wait.
> 
> Here are a couple pics she sent:
> 
> ...



My Krista is a Pashes girl. Sweetest most laid back personality. She keeps me smiling all the time.
I think you are going to be very happy. The pictures of your baby are adorable.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

That little boy is just adorable. Much good luck with him.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

CUTE CUTE CUTE!!

Pashes is a great breeder, and what an adorable baby!!!


----------

